

Fetchnotes Readies Twitter-Like Sharing For Its Note-Taking App - ahorak
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/11/fetchnotes-readies-twitter-like-sharing-for-its-note-taking-app-theyre-fundraising-by-singing-karaoke/

======
benjlang
Awesome feature, trying it out right now.

